# Help! Any companies looking to hire Electricians in Canada



## LouHylo (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Just hoping someone can help me... My husband and I are thinking of moving to Canada from Ireland. He is an Electrician with over 14 years experience. 

We have been hearing in the news here that there is a shortage of trade workers such as Electricians in Canada and we have decided we want to make the move and have been looking at Alberta as a place we would like to move to.

I was wondering if anyone knew of any construction companies in Canada that are looking to hire foreign workers as we would feel much better secure if he had a job offer before going over.

We are moving due to the crash in the construction industry here in Ireland and are looking to find employment for him within a steady and secure organisation where he can build a career. We have 2 young children also so it would be a big move to do without a job offer.

Anyway if anyone does know of any companies looking to hire foreign workers I would greatly appreciate your help.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## dmeleco (Apr 7, 2012)

hi Louise,

if you like the idea of moving to Calgary i would suggest Unitech they have been bring guys over for a while and have lots of experience to help you out, check out irishjobs.ie Unitech-Electrical-Contracting-Canada


----------



## LouHylo (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks dmeleco! My husband actually applied for a job with them last week and he received an e-mail last night regarding an interview in May... Hopefully it all goes well as things are pretty bleak here in Ireland. If it all goes to plan we'll be moving with 2 young children.

How do you find Calgary as a place to live? Any tips on what areas to live with good schools, that are safe?


----------



## dmeleco (Apr 7, 2012)

Louise, we have been here for 5 years and have 3 kids 2 years old to 10. We have found that the new communities in the south of the city where we live is as safe as anywhere could be, my first choice would be Auburn Bay or Mahogany these are new areas with lakes, I like Sundance which is an older community also with a lake. Other good communities that don't have lakes are Silverado, Cranston, Evergreen, Bridlewood. Some of the newer areas don't have elementary schools yet.


----------



## Koppite (May 29, 2012)

Did he end up getting hired? I work for Unitech and could give you some good info if you like.


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Koppite said:


> Did he end up getting hired? I work for Unitech and could give you some good info if you like.


I would be interested in any info you have. Were you hired by them via LMO? How long from start to finish did it take getting there?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Electricians are current on the FSW list. If you get a job offer, you can apply for PR... Why go LMO/TWP if you can get PR?


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Electricians are current on the FSW list. If you get a job offer, you can apply for PR... Why go LMO/TWP if you can get PR?


You can apply LMO/TFW and apply for PR once there, processing times are really varying with PR, where as LMO is around 8-12 weeks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Lianth2009 said:


> You can apply LMO/TFW and apply for PR once there, processing times are really varying with PR, where as LMO is around 8-12 weeks


After 2 years you can apply for PR (not guaranteed) which means, you have to extend your TWP likely once (not guaranteed) and have to pay additional fees. For the extra cost and years of uncertainty, I'd apply for PR while the job is on the FSW list, at least until July 1. FSW/PR applications with a job offer are fast tracked and don't take anywhere near as long as those that are just applying skilled, no job.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

...


----------



## Koppite (May 29, 2012)

Lianth2009 said:


> I would be interested in any info you have. Were you hired by them via LMO? How long from start to finish did it take getting there?


Sorry, I can't help you there as I've lived in Canada for fifteen years, came here as a child. Any questions regarding life in Canada or what working here is like though, I'd be glad to answer.


----------



## LouHylo (Apr 6, 2012)

Koppite said:


> Sorry, I can't help you there as I've lived in Canada for fifteen years, came here as a child. Any questions regarding life in Canada or what working here is like though, I'd be glad to answer.


Hi Koppite. Many thanks for your reply! It's so good to hear from you. We are still waiting to hear back from Unitech they said it would take 4 - 6 weeks. We were so impressed by the interview though and really hope he gets it. We hope we are not getting are hopes up too much as we will be so disappointed if he doesnt.

They seemed like a really good company to work for.. they were saying that they were very family orientated which we were delighted with. How do you find working for them? We are 29 and 31 and have 2 small children so it would be a big move for us but we would be really excited about doing it.

We are trying to choose an area where to settle once we get over there... can you reccommend any? Is there any areas that would have many Irish ex pats??

So how do you find living over there and what do you make of the winters?

Have you been there long yourself?

Sorry for all the questions just great to have found some who is Irish and works for Unitech... do they do much events for employees.

If you would prefer to write back by e-mail I can send you my email.

Thanks soooo much for your help. Cant wait to hear from you !! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Koppite (May 29, 2012)

LouHylo said:


> Hi Koppite. Many thanks for your reply! It's so good to hear from you. We are still waiting to hear back from Unitech they said it would take 4 - 6 weeks. We were so impressed by the interview though and really hope he gets it. We hope we are not getting are hopes up too much as we will be so disappointed if he doesnt.
> 
> They seemed like a really good company to work for.. they were saying that they were very family orientated which we were delighted with. How do you find working for them? We are 29 and 31 and have 2 small children so it would be a big move for us but we would be really excited about doing it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd much rather do this over email but I don't know if this site has a private message feature. Email me at expatsforum, then the @ symbol, then hotmail.ca


----------



## mossyhannon (Sep 5, 2013)

*Unitech still hiring?*

Hi Koppite.

I am from ireland and looking to work in canada as a sparky too.
I have been mailing a lot of different companies with almost zero replies.
Could you forward me on any details for either unitech or any other company.
I dont have the red seal or permit or anything but i got a few other mates working through an irish company and said it was sorted for them.
Many thanks!


----------



## Koppite (May 29, 2012)

Try giving Adrian Bourne a call at 403-255-2277, he'll know what's going on. He's from Manchester. I believe that the government has really tightened the rules regarding LMOs but it is worth giving him a shout and seeing if they are still hiring. Please let me know if there is anything else I can do to help.


----------



## squirkey (Apr 29, 2012)

Koppite said:


> Try giving Adrian Bourne a call at 403-255-2277, he'll know what's going on. He's from Manchester. I believe that the government has really tightened the rules regarding LMOs but it is worth giving him a shout and seeing if they are still hiring. Please let me know if there is anything else I can do to help.


Hi Koppite

I don't suppose you have any more insight on electrician jobs out there? My husband called Unitech but not joy at the moment. Do you know if any other that might be hiring by any chance? All info greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Purley (Mar 27, 2014)

There always seems to be ads for electricians in Regina. I looked on that indeed site for electrician jobs in Regina and there were three pages of them.

My son has a friend working at one of the companies and he says they 
are bringing in qualified electricians from Israel etc on temporary work permits I think.

I do know that there are a lot of Ukrainians and Russians here. You would think they would prefer people who can speak English in jobs like that.


----------



## squirkey (Apr 29, 2012)

Just to update my husband got a job offer in Calgary so we're on our way! Miracles do happen ;-)


----------



## Ah Jaysus (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, anyone know of any companies with an open LMO for electricians preferably in Alberta? 

My qualifications have been approved by AIT and I have my Red Seal Cert.


----------

